
Show HN: CloseCamp - Sales Bootcamp. Live and Online. - techeigh
https://www.closecamp.com/
======
techeigh
Co-founder here, proud to say we're getting ready to launch our first sales
bootcamp next month online and in San Francisco.

I would love any and all feedback, happy to answer any questions.

